
Top 10,000 “Show HN”s 2006-2015: Where are they now? Please, share your story - anton_tarasenko
https://plot.ly/~AntonTarasenko/23/top-5000-show-hn-submissions/
======
anton_tarasenko
Clarification: I collected HTTP response codes from top 10,000 "Show HN"
projects published since 2006. Half of them returned 200. The others returned
timeouts and redirects, which indicates that they perhaps get closed.

So, what's happened to them? It's interesting to hear your Show HN project's
story.

And, yes, supporting links:

Top 100 "Show HN" Projects in 2006–2015:
[https://github.com/antontarasenko/smq/blob/master/reports/ha...](https://github.com/antontarasenko/smq/blob/master/reports/hackernews-
top-show-hn-100.md)

Top 100 "Show HN" Projects plotted:
[https://plot.ly/~AntonTarasenko/20/top-100-show-hn-
submissio...](https://plot.ly/~AntonTarasenko/20/top-100-show-hn-
submissions/?share_key=TKhXp8ErSKYvobfsNttZDM)

Top 5,000 "Show HN" Projects plotted (this submission's link):
[https://plot.ly/~AntonTarasenko/23/top-5000-show-hn-
submissi...](https://plot.ly/~AntonTarasenko/23/top-5000-show-hn-submissions/)

Top 10,000 "Show HN" Projects CSV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-fi5DaWfQWbdlVKMU84czFrNk...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-fi5DaWfQWbdlVKMU84czFrNkU)

The data from:
[https://github.com/antontarasenko/smq](https://github.com/antontarasenko/smq)

